# 기케



## Nelari

I am trying to learn Korean, so I was excited to find that Netflix offers Korean subtitles for the Korean-language drama *Crash Landing on You*. It really helps to both hear and see (read) the Korean dialogue. However, some things still are hard. One example is *기케. * There is a line like this in Episode 1 at about 31 minutes:

*기케 설명하시오, 조사받을 때*

The English version is

Explain like that when you are investigated.

*기케 * does not seem to mean anything, and I can't find it in any dictionary, but it still keeps appearing in the dialogue, several times per episode. Can anyone explain? Thank you in advance!


----------



## 이상명

Well, i think that word means 'in that way'

If LEE Dong Hyuk said that word, surely it was.

기케 is a Dialect of '그렇게', used in N. Korea.


----------



## Nelari

이상명 said:


> 기케 is a Dialect of '그렇게', used in N. Korea.



Thank you. Yes, it is Captain Ri (Hyun Bin) that seems to use the word, and his accent and dialect do sound very North Korean - at least to my non-Korean ears.


----------



## lizmea

이상명 said:


> Well, i think that word means 'in that way'
> 
> If LEE Dong Hyuk said that word, surely it was.
> 
> 기케 is a Dialect of '그렇게', used in N. Korea.



I agree with 이상명 on her/his explanation here, except that it's a "dialect" because I think it's a standard language in N. Korea, and I also think that South Korean standard language cannot be said to be the standard language for North Koreans.

I wish we could say that one day, though.


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello,

*기케 is a Korean dialect, not just North Korea's one because It has been using in the South as well for long.*

기케 means 그렇게.

Ex) "이케하면 어떻고, 저케하면 어떻노? 기케하면 안된다카이." ; This is not a North Korean dialect.

I hope it was helpful.


----------

